# olive trees for goats



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

I caught my boer goats last fall eating olives off of my olive tree and they absolutely love the leaves. Does anyone know if they are both are good for goats? And protien level.?
im thinking about planting another tree for the goats. unfortunatel they are heck on small trees so they wont get access to it for a year or 2.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I would think they'd be heck on two year old trees too. 
My goats killed and old apple tree in my back pasture. They have also killed some Aspens. There old favorite, black berries, are now eradicated. Just some old dried up canes in a few places where there was once an unmanagable infestation of brambles.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Ours eat olive leaves all the time. I don't think they are bad for them and I don't know what the protein levels are. Ours eat them when they are not suppose to , so they don't get that many at a time. There is usually a human running after them to get them away from the trees.


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

i found i think olive leaves are 12-14% protien. And yes my lil goats are tree killers. They have busted off 2 this week. all my newly planted trees are fenced. Thet really love the olive leaves.


----------

